
Ask HN: Simple web app ideas? - alexgrcs
Hello,<p>I would like to build a simple web app during my summer vacation. My main goal is to improve my JavaScript skills and create something really valuable for my portfolio. I would like to cover all the aspects of a typical web app: users profiles and roles, auth, deployment, etc.<p>I may have some ideas but I&#x27;m not totally happy with them. I would like it to be something more or less useful, but it could be just something fun.<p>Thanks and have a nice summer! ;)
======
saluki
Think about something that would be useful for you and bring you value. That
will be something you enjoy building most.

For the portfolio portion maybe tie in something that would be valuable to
your typical client.

That said here are some ideas:

Simple budget app to track/project your spending/decide on purchases/project
income?

Track something you collect. Lego minifigures maybe or episodes you've watched
of your favorite tv show.

Budget/Time estimating tool for work projects.

A real time chat app or social media app for you and your family and/or
friends.

A 'dashboard' app for you and your family, share your locations, leave
messages, simple to do lists, weather tie in some apis of services you all
use.

Not sure what framework you use or are planning on learning.

I've been using Laravel for a couple of years now and have been using Vue js
more and more. They are a great combo and auth comes together pretty much
right out of the box.

[https://laracasts.com/series/whats-new-in-
laravel-5-2](https://laracasts.com/series/whats-new-in-laravel-5-2)

Laravel has some great tools

Great documentation: laravel.com

local development made easy: Homestead (Virtual Box) and Valet (a new tool for
OSX that creates a lightweight server that would be perfect for your project).

Build Servers and Deployment: forge.laravel.com (setups SSLs from dashboard
through LetsEncrypt).

Envoyer if you need zero down time deployment.

Nice video tutorials at Laracasts.com

Enjoy your summer vacation and good luck building a cool app.

~~~
alexgrcs
Thanks a lot for the ideas! My idea is to use JavaScript in front-end and
back-end, but I'm also considering Laravel with Vue.js. I did a small project
with Laravel some months ago and I really liked it!

------
swanson
I think a job board is a pretty good, typical web app that is a little
different than the traditional examples (ecommerce store, CRM, blog).

Job board has multiple different views based on roles (job board admin, job
poster, job seeker), a few basic CRUD forms, sorting/filtering/searching (as
simple or advanced as you'd like), optional payments for posting fee or
premium listings, transactional emails (your job posting is expiring, a new
job was been added, etc), optional WYSIWYG editor for previewing/formating job
posts, the list goes on and on.

~~~
alexgrcs
Good one. Now I just have to find a specific niche for the board! Thanks.

------
LarryMade2
Hot Spots

Business or fan log their local spots and print a QR voting code to put up at
the place ("vote for us!")- then nightly (or during the weekend) people vote
by scanning the QR code at the spot (probably would have to make an account to
vote), places with the most scans are listed as Hot Spots. the hotness goes
down after a few days, unless ore votes come in - you can also do metrics on
most visited, best weekday spots, etc.

Plan to do this myself at some point.

------
patrickgordon
A "personal" CRM (for relationships)

A habit developing app

A meditation focused app

A to-do list app

A productivity focused app

~~~
deftnerd
In a similar vein, a personal CRM for job searching

~~~
guinness74
What would be its core features?

------
55555
> stripe coupon system

Stripe plugin similar to AccountDock.io but for coupon codes. Our online
interface would let you create an arbitrary number of single-use coupon codes
with one click, and adding a single line of javascript to your code would add
the ability to handle coupon codes for your subscriptions/saas.

> stripe affiliate system

~~~
alexgrcs
Good one! Thank you.

------
ColinWright
When you ask this sort of question you should have contact details in your
profile - there is no way to get in touch with you to discuss things.

~~~
alexgrcs
Thanks for the advice, I wasn't aware of that. I'm adding it to my profile.

